# Est-ce possible de changer de fond d’écran avec l’app raccourci



## Draco1544 (24 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour je me demandais si il était possible de changer de fond d’écran depuis l’app raccourci


----------



## Jura39 (24 Janvier 2019)

Draco1544 a dit:


> Bonjour je me demandais si il était possible de changer de fond d’écran depuis l’app raccourci



Pouvez-vous nous expliquer ?
Je ne comprends pas votre demande ?


----------



## Draco1544 (24 Janvier 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pouvez-vous nous expliquer ?
> Je ne comprends pas votre demande ?



Je cherche un moyen de faire un raccourci qui définirait une certaine photo en fond d’écran d’accueil de mon iPhone


----------



## Draco1544 (1 Février 2019)

Ce n’est vraiment pas possible ?


----------



## USB09 (18 Février 2019)

Vois pas trop l’interet Puisqu’il suffit de sélectionner la photo et désigner comme fond d’écran. Ce serait redondant en manipulation


----------



## Draco1544 (20 Février 2019)

USB09 a dit:


> Vois pas trop l’interet Puisqu’il suffit de sélectionner la photo et désigner comme fond d’écran. Ce serait redondant en manipulation



Si l’interêt et que quand j’active mon raccourci économie d’énergie ça change le fond d’écran par une image toute noir


----------

